# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  formulas contains an error message

## Heiks1965

Hi there,

I've been using Excel for Mac 2011 for the last 4 years without any problems. I mainly work with the multiply formula. But lately every time I want to use this formula on my spreadsheets I just get a message that my formula contains an error. I have no changed anything to what I have done previously. autosuggestion, also gives me trouble at times. Can anybody help ??????

----------


## loginjmor

Hi -

It's hard to tell without a sample spreadsheet to see what is going on.  I'm not sure what you mean by the "multiply formula".  Do you mean simply =A1*B1?  Would it be possible to upload a sample spreadsheet with any sensitive data removed and provide a couple examples of what the problem is?

----------

